

Should I Reveal My Compensation to a Recruiter? - kelukelugames
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/should-i-reveal-my-compensation-recruiter-ambra-benjamin

======
kelukelugames
I'm glad she says the answer is "it depends" and gives realistic examples for
each answer.

What I really like about the article is it encourages engineers to _work_ with
recruiters instead of against.

